# Tips for Starting Your Own Construction Business



## WCS_Supply (Aug 26, 2015)

Great article! Doing as much research as possible an talking with people who have been in the industry are great ways to help prepare you to make the huge decision of starting your own business.


----------



## April_Pittman (Oct 27, 2015)

Also keep in mind to do your research for your reporting purposes. Sometimes it pays to have a great bookkeeper take care of your paperwork for you!


----------



## Gerry1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Nice roundup of things you should consider when launching your building business. It's also important to think about becoming licensed and finding out the requirements for becoming a licensed general contractor or special trade licensing in your state or locality.


----------

